# ISO tips/ideas for homemade cocktail



## yummy_food

Anybody knows how to make a home made easy and yummy cocktail? Margarita would be the best but open to other ideas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Try this forum: Alcoholic Drinks - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## taxlady

My parents drank gin martinis. It was "their cocktail". I like those, but I really like Margaritas. It's what Stirling and I call "our cocktail". I prefer the ones we make at home to most bar Margaritas. Here's my recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f121/taxladys-margarita-recipe-88583.html#post1334545

Another really tasty cocktail is the Brandy Alexander. It's particularly nice to drink with coffee after supper. I'll post that recipe soon.


----------



## CraigC

There used to be a Kapok Tree Inn here in Davie. The Planter's Punch was quite good. Quite potent too.

Kapok tree planter's punch - Rum - easy recipe


----------



## Mad Cook

yummy_food said:


> Anybody knows how to make a home made easy and yummy cocktail? Margarita would be the best but open to other ideas


Back in the seventies, in the house in Menorca, we used have a "sundowner" which comprised Campari, Dry Cinzano vermouth and orange juice over ice and thought ourselves s-o-o sophisticated. Can't remember the proportions of the components. It was very refreshing and not sweet and cloying or "take me home in a wheelbarrow" as a lot of cocktails tend to be. Can't remember it's name.

 Nowadays I'm not really a cocktail girl but I am partial to a glass of chilled Tio Pepe, a brand of fino sherry. Just the ticket as an aperitif before dinner when a cocktail might take the edge off your appetite


----------



## Mad Cook

CraigC said:


> There used to be a Kapok Tree Inn here in Davie. The Planter's Punch was quite good. Quite potent too.
> 
> Kapok tree planter's punch - Rum - easy recipe


Hell's teeth, Craig, did they have a special ward in the local hospital for the sufferers from that one? It sounds absolutely lethal!


----------



## taxlady

Here's a link to the other recipe I mentioned: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f121/brandy-alexander-88584.html#post1334683


----------



## CraigC

Mad Cook said:


> Hell's teeth, Craig, did they have a special ward in the local hospital for the sufferers from that one? It sounds absolutely lethal!



Its one of those that goes down easy and you might find yourself into a second or third, never realizing!


----------



## medtran49

1 part each rum, gin, vodka, triple sec, and tequila mixed with 2 parts sweet and sour liquid mix. Glass should be 2/3 to 3/4 full of mixture over ice cubes. Top with a splash of Coke to finish filling glass, quick stir to mix. Should look kind of like iced tea, AKA Long Island Iced Tea. I mix up a batch of everything but Coke and keep in fridge to have when I want one.


----------



## GA Home Cook

I did a search on the forum for Sweet and sour recipe and came up empty.  At our favorite Mexican restaurant they make a Texas margerita with Sweet and sour mix they get from Sysco (Fin Cal).  I can't find it anywhere.  Anyone have a good S & S mix recipe?


----------



## GotGarlic

GA Home Cook said:


> I did a search on the forum for Sweet and sour recipe and came up empty.  At our favorite Mexican restaurant they make a Texas margerita with Sweet and sour mix they get from Sysco (Fin Cal).  I can't find it anywhere.  Anyone have a good S & S mix recipe?



Lime juice and agave?  

Actually, it looks like it's just really sour simple syrup: Homemade Sweet-and-Sour Mix for Margaritas Recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## GotGarlic

One of my favorite cocktails is the Cosmopolitan, aka a Cosmo: Perfect Cosmopolitan Cocktail Recipe 

I like sweeter drinks, so I use cranapple juice instead of cranberry juice and sometimes I use lemon-flavored vodka. You know, I might just make some limoncello so I'll have it for when temps warm up in the spring.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love LI Ice Tea and Cosmos!  Been awhile since I had Planter's Punch, but loved that too.  My favorite margs are the ones that use fresh lime juice, not sweet and sour or Rose's Lime, too sweet for me.

When we go out, we like Rob Roys, a scotch manhatten.

White Russians are good, 2 or 3 parts vodka, 1 part Kahlua, top with cream


----------



## taxlady

This is another dangerous one. It was popular in Montreal in the '70s & '80s. It's called a *Sloe Comfortable Screw*.

1 ounce sloe gin
1 ounce vodka
1 ounce Southern Comfort.

Put it in a tall glass with ice cubes. Fill with orange juice. Serve with straws.

Tastes lovely, but goes down far too smoothly. You forget it has booze.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> This is another dangerous one. It was popular in Montreal in the '70s & '80s. It's called a Sloe Comfortable Screw.
> 
> 1 ounce sloe gin
> 1 ounce vodka
> 1 ounce Southern Comfort.
> 
> Put it in a tall glass with ice cubes. Fill with orange juice. Serve with straws.
> 
> Tastes lovely, but goes down far too smoothly. You forget it has booze.



And if you add Galliano, it makes it a Slow Comfortable Screw Up Against the Wall   (Galliano is a liqueur used in Harvey Wallbangers).

I was a bartender while in college during the late 70's and early 80's.  We served a lot of interesting cocktails.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> This is another dangerous one. It was popular in Montreal in the '70s & '80s. It's called a Sloe Comfortable Screw.
> 
> 1 ounce sloe gin
> 1 ounce vodka
> 1 ounce Southern Comfort.
> 
> Put it in a tall glass with ice cubes. Fill with orange juice. Serve with straws.
> 
> Tastes lovely, but goes down far too smoothly. You forget it has booze.



Um, it was a popular drink in Michigan during that time, too. I haven't thought about that in ages... ;-)


----------



## taxlady

I tended bar too, for about five years in the '80s. If you add tequila and Galliano, it's a slow comfortable screw up against the wall in Mexico. Those two additions don't improve the drink. I think they were just added for the name.

I knew a bartender who claimed that as part of his final exam from bar tending school they had to invent a cocktail and that was when he invented the first version.


----------



## menumaker

A really nice one I discovered this Christmas called a 'Holly Berry' ( very festive but doesn't have to be "just" Christmas) is;
2 parts Rose Vermouth
1 part Cranberry juice
1 part Ginger Ale ( or sparkling white wine if you prefer)
Ice

Very Elegant and perfect before Dinner


----------



## CraigC

Anyone remember Harvey Wallbangers?


----------



## Dawgluver

CraigC said:


> Anyone remember Harvey Wallbangers?



Yup, another one popular in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## menumaker

Wow!
 That's a blast from the past. They were great.


----------



## menumaker

By the way, did you know that Babysham is making a come back in the UK?
Not a cocktail as such I know but very popular with the ladies in the late 50's- and 60's


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> There used to be a Kapok Tree Inn here in Davie. The Planter's Punch was quite good. Quite potent too.
> 
> Kapok tree planter's punch - Rum - easy recipe



Do you mean Davie Florida?  I lived in Davie before moving up here.
Have you been there long?
Did you know Mario's on Davie Blvd and Sterling road? It was in the corner where the grocery store was or is.

How bout the sub shop across the street from Mario's in the strip mall.  It had a sign outside that said it was an ice cream shop.
Best subs ever.

Late 70's - 80's.


----------



## CraigC

I don't recall those places. I remember The Ark restaurant and Batten's Berry Farm. The Ark was on Stirling just east of Davie Rd Extension and Batten's is on Davie Rd Extension, just north of Stirling. The Kapok Tree was north of Griffin Rd and west of Flamingo Rd. Almost parallel with, but way west of the Flamingo Gardens tourist trap. I think you have Davie Rd and Davie Blvd mixed. Davie Blvd is north of Griffin and runs east-west. Davie Rd is east of University Dr and runs north-south. 

I don't live in Davie, I live in the Pines. Things have changed. The Alley is now a part of I-75. Somethings haven't changed. Holiday Park and Sawgrass Recreation Area are still there.


----------



## Mad Cook

menumaker said:


> By the way, did you know that Babysham is making a come back in the UK?
> Not a cocktail as such I know but very popular with the ladies in the late 50's- and 60's


Not with this lady in her 60s. I had one or two when I was young and foolish but I never really took to them. 

My mother used to like it way back when as part of a "brandy and Babycham".

I may be wrong but I seem to remember that in it's heyday the company made a dry and a sweet Babycham for a while.

It was the first alcoholic drink specifically aimed at women  to be marketed in the UK


----------



## CharlieD

this is my favorite. 

1/2 evaporated milk
1/2 Chocolate liquer
 on the rocks. If you want to make it stronger add a splash of your favorite hard liquor, like vodka for example. 

Ok, I'm totally confused on spelling here because there are too many choices in Spell Check. But i hope you know what I mean.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> this is my favorite.
> 
> 1/2 evaporated milk
> 1/2 Chocolate liquer
> on the rocks. If you want to make it stronger add a splash of your favorite hard liquor, like vodka for example.
> 
> Ok, I'm totally confused on spelling here because there are too many choices in Spell Check. But i hope you know what I mean.


Looks to me like got them all right, except liqueur. That's a tricky one with the two "u"s. Yes, I used my spell checker, set to American English, instead of my regular Canadian English or "favorite" would have been wrong (favourite in Canadian English).


----------



## Constance

I was thinking jello shots...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Parts of this thread are like walking down memory lane! Two throw-backs to the 1970s are Golden Cadillac and Tequila Sunrise. I used to order that one because the color shading was so pretty AND it went down nice and smooth.


----------



## taxlady

Oh, oh, Tequila sunrise. I can't think about those without thinking about a friend I had back in the '70s. We were at "Jean's", my favourite sleazy bar (that is no more). He walked out with his drink, a Tequila sunrise, in his hand. That wasn't the worst he had done at Jean's. Once he walked out with the toilet seat.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Looks to me like got them all right, except liqueur. That's a tricky one with the two "u"s. Yes, I used my spell checker, set to American English, instead of my regular Canadian English or "favorite" would have been wrong (favourite in Canadian English).



 Here you go, to avoid confusion, make no mistake pictures:

Evaporated Milk : Canned & Powdered Milk - Walmart.com

Godiva liqueur (The Webtender)

BevMo! - Russian Standard Vodka

Now remember those are just the picture to compensate for my poor English. There are other brands that might be more for your taste. Though as far as Vodka goes Russian Standard Platinum is extremely fine product and bits pretty much any other vodka, if you ask me.


----------

